# Your Favorite Spurgeon Sermon



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2007)

This morning I was in the mood to give my mind a rest from trying to figure out the baptism issue, and to just focus my attention on the Lord Jesus. I thought it'd be nice to just listen to a sermon about him while I was working, so I went to sermonaudio and found a sermon by C.H. Spurgeon called Jesus Christ Himself. I only listened to a minute or so of it, then decided it was too good to listen to with my attention divided between work and the sermon. I'm looking forward to listening to it tonight when I can be more focused.

Anyway, I'm sure many of you have read and been blessed by Spurgeon's sermons. Based on the sermons of his that you've read, if you had to pick one or two of his sermons to listen to, which would you choose?


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2007)

Hard one! As you probably know a lot a his beloved Treasury of David first came as a sermon form.........wow, this going to sound like a TOTAL cop-out, but for me about anything in Treasury, you know Psalms kind of fit your moods. It would be hard to choose from that.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> wow, this going to sound like a TOTAL cop-out, but ...


Doesn't just 'sound like' it, but its a TOTAL copout, no ifs, ands or buts...Come on, Max, what's your choice!!! (jk)



I follow Jesus said:


> ...but for me about anything in Treasury, you know Psalms kind of fit your moods. It would be hard to choose from that.


 Psalms? That narrows it down some. Good choice.


----------



## etexas (Feb 21, 2007)

Bob later on I will at Random pull down one of the volumes from Treasury of David and pick one with a blindfold on! Ok, push to shove.........and forgive me if this is done to death.......but I do love Spurgeon's treatment of Psalm the Twenty-Third.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 21, 2007)

This one stirred me more than any I've read in quite some time. Most excellent!

THE WARRANT OF FAITH


----------



## gwine (Feb 21, 2007)

Haven't read enough of Spurgeon's sermons to venture an answer, but this quote from _The Riches of Spurgeon_ was the door God used to move me toward reformed theology.


> “I say to you, Jesus Christ stands like a great flowing fountain in the corners of the street, and he inviteth every thirsty soul to come and drink. You need not stop and say, ‘Am I thirsty enough? Am I black enough?’... Come as you are! Come as you are! Every fitness is legality; every preparation is a lie; every getting ready for Christ is coming the wrong way. You are only making yourselves worse while you think you are making yourselves better.... Come as you are! If you are the blackest soul out of hell, trust Christ, and that act of trust shall make you clean. This seems a simple thing, and yet it is the hardest thing in the world to bring you to it; so hard a thing that all the preachers that ever preached cannot make a man believe in Christ. Though we put it as plainly as we can, and plead with you, you only go away and say, ‘It is too good to be true!’ or else you despise it because it is so simple; for the Gospel, like Christ, is despised and rejected of men, because it has no form and comeliness and no beauty in it that you should desire it.”


----------



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2007)

Two of my favorites come to mind. 

The first one, I can't remember its title offhand, but he preached about Jesus in the garden, sweating 'as it were, great drops of blood falling down to the ground'. In typical Spurgeon form, he painted very sobering 'word pictures' of the event.

The second one is a sermon called "The Root of the Matter", based on:

Job 19:28 But ye should say, Why persecute we him, seeing the root of the matter is found in me? 

He begins the sermon by saying how he loves the doctrines of grace and wished all believed as he did. Then, he goes on to talk about those who differ from him who he could still call 'brother', because the 'root of the matter' is found in them.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 21, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I thought it'd be nice to just listen to a sermon about him while I was working, so I went to sermonaudio and found a sermon by C.H. Spurgeon called Jesus Christ Himself. I only listened to a minute or so of it, then decided it was too good to listen to with my attention divided between work and the sermon. I'm looking forward to listening to it tonight when I can be more focused.


 Excellent!

1Jn 3:2 Beloved, now are we the sons of God, and it doth not yet appear what we shall be: but we know that, when he shall appear, we shall be like him; for we shall see him as he is. 

Praise the Lord!


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't listened to many of his, but Adam (houseparent) I believe it was, posted an excerpt which includes this bit:



> …we are called most distinctly to come out from among the ungodly, and to be separate, and not to touch the unclean thing. We cannot be fishers of men if we remain among men in the same element with them. Fish will not be fishers. The sinner will not convert the sinner. The ungodly man will not convert the ungodly man; and, what is more to the point, the worldly Christian will not convert the world. If you are of the world, no doubt the world will love its own; but you cannot save the world. If you are dark, and belong to the kingdom of darkness, you cannot remove the darkness. If you march with the armies of the wicked one, you cannot defeat them. I believe that one reason why the Church of God at this present moment has so little influence over the world is because the world has so much influence over the Church. Nowadays, we hear Nonconformists pleading that they may do this, and they may do that,—things which their Puritan forefathers would rather have died at the stake than have tolerated. They plead that they may live like worldlings, and my sad answer to them, when they crave for this liberty, is, "Do it if you dare. It may not do you much hurt, for you are so bad already. Your cravings show how rotten your hearts are. If you have a hungering after such dog's meat, go, dogs, and eat the garbage! Worldly amusements are fit food for mere pretenders and hypocrites. If you were God's children, you would loathe the very thought of the world's evil joys, and your question would not be, 'How far may we be like the world?' but your one cry would be, 'How far can we get away from the world? How much can we come out from it?' Your temptation would be rather to become sternly severe, and ultra-Puritanical in your separation from sin, in such a time as this, than to ask, 'How can I make myself like other men, and act as they do?"'




...and I just love it. Nobody seems to care about that sort of thing any more. Such sentiments are today somehow filed under "Legalism".


----------



## bookslover (Feb 22, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I thought it'd be nice to just listen to a sermon about him while I was working, so I went to sermonaudio and found a sermon by C.H. Spurgeon called Jesus Christ Himself. I only listened to a minute or so...



You know I have to kid you here - you _do know_ that's not actually Spurgeon's voice on the tape? 

For the record: Spurgeon died in 1892; the first recording device wasn't introduced into Britain until 1898 at the earliest. If only he could have held on for a few more years!

On the other hand, we might have ended up being disappointed if it had been possible to record Spurgeon. Who knows? He might have had a high, squeaky voice, just as Lincoln is reported to have had. Maybe we're better off not knowing...


----------



## blhowes (Feb 22, 2007)

bookslover said:


> You know I have to kid you here - you _do know_ that's not actually Spurgeon's voice on the tape?
> 
> For the record: Spurgeon died in 1892; the first recording device wasn't introduced into Britain until 1898 at the earliest. If only he could have held on for a few more years!
> 
> On the other hand, we might have ended up being disappointed if it had been possible to record Spurgeon. Who knows? He might have had a high, squeaky voice, just as Lincoln is reported to have had. Maybe we're better off not knowing...



You're kidding, right? You mean that wasn't really Spurgeon?













<wondering>
How dumb does he think I am?  
</wondering>


----------



## Ivan (Feb 22, 2007)

bookslover said:


> You know I have to kid you here - you _do know_ that's not actually Spurgeon's voice on the tape?
> 
> For the record: Spurgeon died in 1892; the first recording device wasn't introduced into Britain until 1898 at the earliest. If only he could have held on for a few more years!
> 
> On the other hand, we might have ended up being disappointed if it had been possible to record Spurgeon. Who knows? He might have had a high, squeaky voice, just as Lincoln is reported to have had. Maybe we're better off not knowing...



By the testimony of the those who heard Spurgeon, he had a "golden" voice that carried a great distance.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 24, 2007)

All Fulness in Christ

What an excellent sermon to start off a Saturday with!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 24, 2007)

bookslover said:


> You know I have to kid you here - you _do know_ that's not actually Spurgeon's voice on the tape?
> 
> For the record: Spurgeon died in 1892; the first recording device wasn't introduced into Britain until 1898 at the earliest. If only he could have held on for a few more years!
> 
> On the other hand, we might have ended up being disappointed if it had been possible to record Spurgeon. Who knows? He might have had a high, squeaky voice, just as Lincoln is reported to have had. Maybe we're better off not knowing...



Regret must disagree here. Spurgeon WAS recorded on a wax cylinder gramophone. Sadly the wax cylinder in question was damaged beyond repair. However, I believe we are better off not hearing him. Too many people idolise and follow men, no matter how great they were, and lose sigh of Christ.

JH


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> Regret must disagree here. Spurgeon WAS recorded on a wax cylinder gramophone. Sadly the wax cylinder in question was damaged beyond repair. However, I believe we are better off not hearing him. Too many people idolise and follow men, no matter how great they were, and lose sigh of Christ.
> 
> JH



 and that comes from a fan of Spurgeon.


----------



## Timothy William (Feb 24, 2007)

My favourite: A dirge for the downgrade and a song for faith.

Part sermon, part lesson about the non conformist churches of that time. Unfortunately, most churches have gone further and further along the downgrade since Spurgeon's time.


----------



## James (Jun 14, 2007)

I really enjoy "A Challenge and A Shield" from Romans 8:34. Its in the 1892 volume that Banner of Truth has reprinted. I think I'll be able to go back to that sermon my entire life. Awesome.

Here's the link from the Spurgeon Archive...
http://www.spurgeon.org/sermons/2240.htm


----------



## James (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought I'd add this one as well, "The Blood of the Covenant" from Hebrews 13:20-21. This quote towards the end was why I read, " He who understands the two covenants has found the marrow of all theology, but he who does not know the covenants knows next to nothing of the gospel of Christ." All in all a very good sermon.

http://www.spurgeon.org/sermons/1186.htm


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 14, 2007)

The Sword of the Spirit is awesome stuff.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 14, 2007)

Spurgeon's _A Defence of Calvinism_ got me "hooked" on the doctrines of grace so that is my choice even if it is not technically a sermon


----------

